# Meaningless Political Theater?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Enviromentalists are buying up oil and gas leases in Utah. Oil and gas representatives are calling this "meaningless political theater"

http://www.sltrib.com/news/3544161-155/auction-of-utah-oil-gas

drill, baby, drill


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know how it is in the Wyoming oil patch, but down here, the cheap $1.61 per gallon gasoline is stopping more drilling than any enviro could ever dream of.

http://kutv.com/news/local/a-one-time-booming-oil-town-is-now-struggling-to-survive

Just another lesson in why the "drill baby drill" philosophy of our Utah land grab politicians is not a guaranteed route to uninterrupted prosperity like they will invariably claim.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm all for the enviro groups buying up the leases. I'd rather them do that then run with the continual circle of law suits. Put the money where the mouth is. I think they should be allowed to buy up grazing permits as well, but that's just me. Just like I think that the wild horse and burro folks that swoon over the majesty of them all, should take the responsibility of taking care of those that are rounded up. You love them that much, then put your money where your talker is. So if environmental groups are THAT opposed to drilling in an area, then by all means, buy up the leases.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> I'm all for the enviro groups buying up the leases. I'd rather them do that then run with the continual circle of law suits. Put the money where the mouth is. I think they should be allowed to buy up grazing permits as well, but that's just me. Just like I think that the wild horse and burro folks that swoon over the majesty of them all, should take the responsibility of taking care of those that are rounded up. You love them that much, then put your money where your talker is. So if environmental groups are THAT opposed to drilling in an area, then by all means, buy up the leases.


I'm with you 100% on this. If it's that important to you, put up or shut-up. It's really easy to stand for a cause when it's other people inconvenienced or paying for your ideals.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Hydrocarbon Nincompoops*



GaryFish said:


> I'm all for the enviro groups buying up the leases. I'd rather them do that then run with the continual circle of law suits. Put the money where the mouth is. I think they should be allowed to buy up grazing permits as well, but that's just me. Just like I think that the wild horse and burro folks that swoon over the majesty of them all, should take the responsibility of taking care of those that are rounded up. You love them that much, then put your money where your talker is. So if environmental groups are THAT opposed to drilling in an area, then by all means, buy up the leases.


That is a good point and I love these enviros that are buying up the leases. I think I'm gonna buy a couple myself; my one reason being to piss off the hydrocarbon nincompoops, including the ones on the UWN, that are whining that they're gonna be locked out of "their" public lands. And it's gotta be a better investment than my 401k.

drill, baby, drill


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'm moving to Utah*



Catherder said:


> I don't know how it is in the Wyoming oil patch, but down here, the cheap $1.61 per gallon gasoline is stopping more drilling than any enviro could ever dream of.
> 
> http://kutv.com/news/local/a-one-time-booming-oil-town-is-now-struggling-to-survive
> 
> Just another lesson in why the "drill baby drill" philosophy of our Utah land grab politicians is not a guaranteed route to uninterrupted prosperity like they will invariably claim.


$1.61 for gasoline? Yer kidding me. We have a gasoline refinery 5 miles from Evingston and our gas is higher than that. I'm movin' to Utah....nevermind.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> $1.61 for gasoline? Yer kidding me. We have a gasoline refinery 5 miles from Evingston and our gas is higher than that. I'm movin' to Utah
> .


Awww shucks, I would love to have you as a neighbor. I would come by at least weekly for leftovers and eat all your biltong. :grin:

However, I always thought that Evingston was already in Utah, based on who is there at any given time. Just some sort of special economic district or something like that. ;-)


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Catherder said:


> Awww shucks, I would love to have you as a neighbor. I would come by at least weekly for leftovers and eat all your biltong. :grin:
> 
> However, I always thought that Evingston was already in Utah, based on who is there at any given time. Just some sort of special economic district or something like that. ;-)


Evingston is basically the Hong Kong of Utah. All sorts of unique economic markets up there that are otherwise absent from Utah. Fireworks, etc.....


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

It is heartening to see free market solutions to unrestrained drilling. Some only seem to support the free market selectively(so long as it benefits ____insert private interest here___.) I think this is an instance where it functions beautifully.

Environmental groups purchasing grazing rights and oil and gas leases is a perfectly viable economic solution to some of the negative externalities associated with unrestrained drilling or grazing.

I also tend to agree with GaryFish's sentiment regarding the wild horse and burro advocates. It would be nice if they would _pony up_ and economically support the animals they profess to love instead of pouring all the money into incessant litigation which does nothing more than hamstring the organizations tasked with managing the federal land these animals are ravaging.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*I'm gonna sow those ******* oil and gas b(*#&rds*



Catherder said:


> Awww shucks, I would love to have you as a neighbor. I would come by at least weekly for leftovers and eat all your biltong. :grin:
> 
> However, I always thought that Evingston was already in Utah, based on who is there at any given time. Just some sort of special economic district or something like that. ;-)


Yeah, you're right. Evingston is in the southwestern Wyoming part of Utah. If ya read the Uinta County Herald newspaper "Who got their arse in a sling" records you'll notice most of the people that got arrested are from Utah. So I'm sure Evingston is in Utah.

If I get some drilling leases I'm gonna drill for water. Then I can put up some guzzlers for wild burros, wild horses, and lost mountain goats.

.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> If I get some drilling leases I'm gonna drill for water. Then I can put up some guzzlers for wild burros, wild horses, and lost mountain goats.
> 
> .


Pfffft. It is a little better now, but the way the drought has been down here, you could sell the water and make a fortune, maybe talk Utah into making you a pipeline paid for from their SITLA funds. Heck water probably costs more than $1.61 a gallon and gasoline kills your lawn if you try to use it to water the grass. ;-) Drill,baby,drill

Does one boast about top of page if it is only page 2?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I sorta know Williams...talked to her on a few occasions and even though she and I disagree about hunting, there's no denying her passion and commitment. Far as I know, she ain't getting a trophy tag (benefit) for her money. So she's got my respect.

At the same time, I'm a Sanpete boy who understands how those other "consumptives" feel. (Just so we're straight, hunters and fishermen are consumptive, too.) Family ranching and coal mining was my family's life blood for several generations. So it's a sad **** thing that every indication I can see says that both of these industries, these ways of life, are on the decline and in serious jeopardy of disappearing entirely.

Just my long-winded way of saying that sportsmen and women need to pay attention, lest our life blood likewise face serious jeopardy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Pfffft. It is a little better now, but the way the drought has been down here, you could sell the water and make a fortune, maybe talk Utah into making you a pipeline paid for from their SITLA funds. Heck water probably costs more than $1.61 a gallon and gasoline kills your lawn if you try to use it to water the grass. ;-) Drill,baby,drill
> 
> Does one boast about top of page if it is only page 2?


Certainly, boast away.

I'm thinking the page number is a moot point. You're on the top of the page. All the pages before that won't get read again. No one will ever see them again outside of a Moderator or two, so they are dust in the wind. At the top of the page your post will be on this page the longest; get read the most.

Good job.


----------

